# FR: prévenir, devenir, parvenir, etc. - auxiliaire être/avoir pour les verbes finissant par -venir



## thevilla23

Is prevenir conjugated with etre or avoir in the passe compose? I thought it was etre because its like venir and devenir.

He warned the man about the mean students. How would you conjugate that?

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one. If you are interested in the special case of _convenir_, see also the thread convenir - auxiliaire être / avoir in the French Only forum.


----------



## jann

And yet, prévenir is conjugated with _avoir_...


----------



## giannid

Perhaps because prévenir can be used with a direct object, no? _(Prévenir quelqu'un)_


----------



## Tresley

thevilla23 said:


> He warned the man about the mean students.


 
How about:

'Il *a *prévu l'homme des étudiants désagréables'

I have a list of 'venir' verbs somewhere in my database that shows whether they use 'avoir' or 'être'. I'll have a look for it and post it here. Watch this space!


----------



## Tresley

I have found my list. I have built this list up from my experience of seeing the verbs in use, especially as the '-venir' verbs caused me problems as to whether to use 'avoir' or 'être' in the past tense.

La voilà!

*Verbs like venir (to come)*

*Advenir* = to happen
*Circonvenir* (avoir) = to circumvent, to get around
*Contrevenir* = to contravene
*Convenir à* (avoir) = to suit, to be suitable/fitting
*Devenir* = to become
*Intervenir* = to intervene
*Parvenir* = to reach, to come to| to achieve, to attain
*Prévenir* (avoir) = to warn, to let sb know, prevent
*Provenir* = to come from, to be due to
*Revenir* = to come back
*Se souvenir de* = to remember
*Subvenir* (avoir) = to provide for
*Survenir* = to occur, to take place
*Venir* = to come

As you can see, the '-venir' verbs that use 'avoir' are clearly indicated.

Could native French-speakers please check this list for me and also help TheVilla23.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Pius

Hi there,

I am doing an exercise with these verbs in the passe compose: intervenir, parvenir, survenir, prevenir, devenir, subvenir, convenir, and demeurer. 

I am supposed to choose avoir or etre, depending on the context, but I don't know how to do that. I thought all verbs ending in ..venir would take etre, and I presumed demeurer would take avoir, but it seems not. 

I can't find anything about this in my grammar book. 

Any ideas?
Thanks in advance,
Pius


----------



## jann

> Any ideas?


Yes!   Look these words up in the verb conjugator on our site. 
(hint: your suspicions are more or less correct)

As for _demeurer_, please refer to this thread: FR: demeurer - auxiliaire être / avoir


----------



## Pius

Thank you, the verb conjugator and that thread you linked to were a great help.

For the verb convenir, apparently it can be conjugated with either avoir or etre depending on the sense of the word e.g., "L'hotel m'a convenu" or "Nous  sommes convenus de nous retrouver dans un mois." Would you agree with that?

I don't really understand why only the 3rd person singular of this verb is conjugated in the verb conjugator.


----------



## sudest

200 pays réunis sous l'égide des Nations unies *sont parvenus*  à un accord sur un plan de préservation de la biodiversité.

Les délégués *sont convenus *de prendre des mesures urgentes pour lutter contre l'extinction des espèces d'ici 2020. 

*I have problem with the verbs ending with the suffix venir (parvenir, convenir) in the sentences above "parvenu, convenu" are adjective? I often come across this sort of usage in news.*


----------



## CapnPrep

First of all, it's a little strange to say "verbs ending with the suffix _venir_". In fact we are dealing with verbs derived from _venir_ by adding the prefixes _par-_ and _con_-.

Second, as you said already, _parvenir_ and _convenir_ are verbs, and your examples contain the _passé composé_ of these verbs. So in that sense _parvenu_ and _convenu_ are verbs. But they are past participle forms, so they do also have something in common with adjectives (in particular, they can take feminine ‹e› and plural ‹s› endings, depending on the context).


----------



## Oddmania

Hello,

There are several verbs that are used with the auxiliary _être_ in French with a compound tense _(Passé Composé, Plus-Que-Parfait,...)_ , whereas they would be used with the auxiliary_ avoir_ in English 

_I have come : Je suis venu (_and not _J'ai venu).
I have left : Je suis parti (_and_ not J'ai parti).

_Venir, convenir, parvenir, sortir, aller, entrer, tomber, etc...
However, you may find these verbs with a complement (a C.O.D) that follows. In this case, they can be used with the auxiliary _avoir_.

Je suis sorti _(I went out)_  - There is nothig more after the verbs.

J'ai sorti la poubelle _(I took out the trash)  - _There is a complement and no preposition between that completement and the verb. It's called a C.O.D and the verb can be used with _avoir._


----------



## sudest

Merci beaucoup, so If these verbs contain a C.D.O, then they can be used with *avoir* and they followed by a preposition, indirect object so auxiliary verb must be *être*?


----------



## Oddmania

*C.O.D (Complément d'Objet Direct) - *It can remplace the question_ Quoi/Qui ? (Which/What/Who ?)_

Sortir la poubelle (Sortir quoi ? La poubelle. _La poubelle_ is a COD).

Then the verb has to be used with _avoir_.

J'ai sorti la poubelle. As far as I know, no verb used with a COD can be used with _être_.


*Other kinds of indirect complements *- They can remplace _Par quoi/qui ?| A quoi/qui_ _?| Sur quoi/qui ?| De quoi/qui ? etc..._

_Sortir du lit (get out of bed)_ (Sortir *de* quoi ? *Du* lit. It's not a COD).

Then you can use it with _être_ : _Je suis sorti du lit. _


----------



## Francobritannocolombien

Les verbes dérivés de _venir_ se conjuguent presque toujours avec l'auxiliaire être, comme le verbe _venir _tout court. On ne peut pourtant pas généraliser et il semble que certains de ces verbes cherchent, avec plus ou moins de succès, à se faire conjuguer avec avoir:
1. prévenir, subvenir: je pense que tout le monde est d'accord pour conjuguer ces verbes avec avoir plutôt qu'avec être. Mais pourquoi?
2. convenir: je pense que tout le monde est d'accord pour le conjuguer avec avoir quand il a le sens de _être adapté_: "Ces crêpes Suzette n'auraient pas convenu à ma femme, qui est diabétique." Je pense qu'une majorité de locuteurs le conjugue aussi avec avoir dans le sens de _admettre, reconnaitre_: "J'ai convenu que je m'étais trompé" ne me choque pas personnellement, mais je pense que certaines personnes diraient plutôt "je _suis_ convenu" dans ce cas, surtout si c'est ce qu'on leur a appris à l'école. Dans le sens de _se mettre d'accord_, il semble que l'usage hésite. Dans les médias francophones du Canada, et dans l'usage courant, on entend très souvent des phrases du type "les délégués _ont convenu_ de se réunir de nouveau dans trois mois." Je sais pourtant que certaines personnes insistent pour dire que seule la forme _sont convenus_ est acceptable dans ce sens. Je me demande ce qui cause cette hésitation dans le choix de l'auxiliaire en fonction du sens du verbe. Ce n'est pas ici une question de transitivité du verbe (du genre: "elle _est _sortie" / "elle _a _sorti sa voiture").
3. parvenir: Tous les Francophones natifs le conjuguent avec être sans se poser de questions. Il a d'ailleurs les deux sens de _arriver_ (atteindre son but et atteindre sa destination), qui se conjugue aussi avec être dans les deux cas ("je ne _suis_ pas arrivé à comprendre cette phrase"; "ils _sont _arrivés à Tunis hier soir"). Mais on peut le remplacer, dans un de ses sens, par _réussir_, que tout le monde conjugue avec avoir: " je n'_ai _pas réussi à comprendre cette phrase." Pourquoi donc ne sommes-nous pas tentés de le conjuguer avec avoir dans ce cas?

Bref, l'usage a bien des mystères et ce qui le façonne n'apparait pas toujours clairement. Le Graal du linguiste est d'échafauder une théorie, un système, un principe unificateur qui permette de rendre compte de tous les cas d'espèce. Le concours reste ouvert. Premier prix: l'estime générale.


----------



## CapnPrep

Oddmania said:


> As far as I know, no verb used with a COD can be used with _être_.


That's right, as long as you add "non-pronominal" (or "non-reflexive").

[…]


----------



## crystalrose.

Hello,

I have just noticed whilst reading a French article, that the verb parvenir takes être instead of avoir in the past tense...

I'm a bit confused as I've always learnt that there are just a handful of 'motion' verbs that take etre (eg. arriver, partir, mourir, monter etc. something like 14 in total) and then also all reflexive verbs.

Parvenir isn't in the list of "verbes de déplacement" that I learnt which take être, so I was hoping that someone here might be able to:
a) help me understand why it takes être, and
b) let me know if there are any other verbs other than the motion verbs and reflexive verbs which also take être

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## Maître Capello

_Parvenir_ is in fact the result of a motion, like _arriver_. It is therefore part of the verbs that take _être_.


----------



## crystalrose.

Oh ok, I see what you mean. Thanks! I don't know why my French teacher didn't include it in the list of motion verbs then!

But in that case, would it still take être if you are using it in a context not implying movement/motion?

For example "parvenir à faire" = to manage to do. 
_Je suis parvenu à finir les devoirs._ Is that correct? Or in this case would it take avoir?

I ask because I think I've learnt that although the verb "passer" takes être, if you are using it in a sense not implying motion, it takes avoir.
For example, _J'ai passé un examen hier. _Or_ eg. Est-ce-que tu as passé une bonne vacance?

_Am I on the right track?!

Thanks!


----------



## geostan

Yes, but it should be de bonnes vacances. The singular form means vacancy.

I haven't looked at the entire list, but most compounds of venir probably use être unless it can take a direct object. Convenir is one of the confusing compounds. Sometimes it takes avoir, sometimes it takes être. A good dictionary should make it clear which one to use.


----------



## janpol

Ton prof a sans doute mis "venir" dans la liste mais pas les verbes de la même famille (re/par/de/sur/ad/venir...) qui obéissent à la même règle. (attention : sub/pré/circon/venir utilisent "avoir")

[...]


----------



## swannny

crystalrose. said:


> For example "parvenir à faire" = to manage to do.
> _Je suis parvenu à finir les devoirs._ Is that correct? Or in this case would it take avoir?



In fact, I have the same question as Crystalrose  Parvenir à faire quelque chose pour moi n'aurait pas besoin de fonctionner avec *être* puisque c'est un autre sens ?

Est ce que c'est correct ? 
Merci


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

Nope, every single verb that contains _venir _in it (_parvenir, devenir, revenir_, etc.) conjugates exactly like the verb _venir_. Note that the primal meaning of the verb _parvenir _is _to reach / to get to_. This is hence a standard motion verb (such as _aller, venir, partir_, etc.). We then started using it to mean _to achieve_ (sucess, fame, etc.), which is basically the figurative equivalent to_ reach_. Hence its third meaning, _to succeed / to manage._


----------



## Chimel

swannny said:


> In fact, I have the same question as Crystalrose  Parvenir à faire quelque chose pour moi n'aurait pas besoin de fonctionner avec *être* puisque c'est un autre sens ?
> 
> Est ce que c'est correct ?
> Merci


Non, ce n'est pas correct. Le plus simple me semble être de ne pas trop se cramponner à cette idée de "verbes de mouvement" (même si beaucoup de verbes conjugués avec _être_ impliquent effectivement un mouvement) et de considérer que les verbes dérivés de _venir_ demandent (pour la plupart d'entre eux...) eux aussi l'auxiliaire _être_, quel que soit leur sens. _Survenir_ et _advenir_ n'expriment pas non plus une idée de mouvement.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oddmania said:


> Nope, every single verb that contains _venir _in it (_parvenir, devenir, revenir_, etc.) conjugates exactly like the verb _venir_.


That's not true since _venir_ is conjugated with _être_ while some _–venir_ verbs like _contrevenir_ or _prévenir_ are conjugated like _tenir_ with the auxiliary _avoir_.


----------



## Oddmania

You're right, my bad!


----------

